# How much should I be making my employer per hour?



## plumbkid (Jan 3, 2012)

How much more than my pay do I need to make my employer to be of value to my employer?

Say I'm a $10hrly Helper. How much money do I need to earn my employer per hour? I understand when all said and done that if I earn $10hrly the employer is actually paying more like $15+hrly for me. So... need to earn $25+hrly? More?

I'll admit I don't understand how to calculate foot pound into $$$. Not in a new commercial environment any how, but I'd still like to know.

Tks
plumbkid


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Better head to the Intro Section or you're going to get eaten alive.

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

plumbkid said:


> How much more than my pay do I need to make my employer to be of value to my employer?
> 
> Say I'm a $10hrly Helper. How much money do I need to earn my employer per hour? I understand when all said and done that if I earn $10hrly the employer is actually paying more like $15+hrly for me. So... need to earn $25+hrly? More?
> 
> ...


 




Let your boss worry about the numbers, you should concentrate your efforts on learning this glorious trade we all know and love called plumbing.

Are you licensed? Get that first, then worry about how much the owner needs to charge......


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

Post a intro for us. But I like a helper who's willing to ask questions. I could think of better questions he could be asking but at least he's asking something.


----------



## plumbkid (Jan 3, 2012)

OH!!! Understood. I'm all over it. Tks


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

plumbkid said:


> I understand when all said and done that if I earn $10hrly the employer is actually paying more like $15+hrly for me. So... need to earn $25+hrly? More?
> 
> .
> 
> ...


Dream on.....
Just his side of Social Security is 75 cents. Then there is unemployment, state disability, and workers comp. Then there is his general liabity insurance, and oh by the way...he pays your 8 hours a day, right? How many hours are you actually on the job? What about travel time, etc.


----------



## plumbkid (Jan 3, 2012)

Aright gentlemen I have posted my introduction. =)
Plz forgive my headlong bearings into your forums.



> I could think of better questions he could be asking


I understand the need for the introduction now. Had it of been available you'd of noticed I'm a 3-4 year Helper and I'm running out of questions pertaining to a helpers position.

Honestly I'm looking for work and I'm expecting this information as a loaded bullet in an interview to be a strong addition. I'm confident with my skills and all but talk is cheap and I need valuable subjects to talk about. Any helper can claim thy're the beast and a beast helper I am. I WILL raise the productivity of any reciprocal plumber with my skills of predicted work flow and I can do most tasks on my own. So can any other helper with my ambition. I don't wanna focus on selling myself as a beast helper my resume does that for me. I wanna focus on my understanding of my position how it relates to me and my employer and how I can use this understanding to raise production. I also have a large strike against me that must be overcome. My vehicle is $350 away from being operational and you know what this means in this field. You know the hurdle that is to overcome.

I've never had to come up with this question of foot pound before cause I am an extremely high energy person and I move like a rocket all I got to do is make sure I move faster than others. I'm drug/alcohol free buddy, it not hard to out work a family man who drinks in the evenings.



> Are you licensed? Get that first, then worry about how much the owner needs to charge


Don't shoot me! 
I don't want to be a "Plumber". 
I love the helper position. Not the standing next to a latter handing clean fittings helper position. I'm seasoned helper now this tends to lead me all over the job getting my hands into everything and I get to work with everybody, that is awesome! I love the versatility of a seasoned helper's position. I don't like soldering either, I really don't. I love plumbing though. I love the work. I love the people. I want to be apart of this while doing as little soldering as possible. If this means a life of limited pay helper's position I'm HAPPY with that. =)

So yeah I'm trien to load my job interview 6 shooter with some well packed bullets and again I apologize for being so headstrong and diving right into your forums w/o my introduction. I couldn't appreciate yalls time for me more plz believe that.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

STOP REFERRING TO YOURSELF AS A HELPER! :furious:

A helper is somebody that washes my truck and boots. There is no such thing as a "seasoned" helper and there is no place in a real Plumbing Business for a "helper".

Tread lightly in trying to be too knowledgeable about the numbers in an interview. This can be thin ice for an Apprentice to walk on.

You need to focus on your existing skill level and put a large emphasis on your desire to please, learn, and progress. That is where your problem will be. It is clear you have already set a limit on how much you want to progress by not wanting to be a Licensed Plumber.

This may sound like a bit of tough love but I suggest you make a career change. Our industry has no need for perpetual Apprentices.


----------



## plumbkid (Jan 3, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> STOP REFERRING TO YOURSELF AS A HELPER! :furious:
> 
> A helper is somebody that washes my truck and boots. There is no such thing as a "seasoned" helper and there is no place in a real Plumbing Business for a "helper".
> 
> ...


Awesome!
-Tread lightly on number's. Understood. I could easily believe this is a bad idea. 
-Focus on existing skill level and desires. Understood. I can do this.
I respect your opinion and will rework my strategy.


Edit: I just realized what you mean by NO "Helper"
"First things first. You are not a helper. You are an Apprentice Plumber and pride in this trade should ALWAYS dictate you spell it with a capital letter A." 
So I've removed my last paragraph. 

Tks John Johnson! Appreciate yah


----------



## Plumber71 (Dec 20, 2010)

So your helper ? They are a dime a dozen , When I was a Apprentice you knew what you were worth by working along either your Master Plumber or Journeyman , most of the time when helpers thought they should make more an hr. I would give them a task that journeyman would be able to do and they would accept it with their chest pump out ! But as we all know they weren't able to complete it and was smack in the face with the reality of what they are wort . Thinking you know what your worth is shown by the work you do , your bonus is the knowledge you are learning while you are on the job. Good luck , the hardest part of finding a job is finding a home !


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Plumber71 said:


> ....the hardest part of finding a job is finding a home !


Quote worth re-quoting. :yes:


----------



## plumbkid (Jan 3, 2012)

Plumber71 said:


> So your helper ? They are a dime a dozen , When I was a Apprentice you knew what you were worth by working along either your Master Plumber or Journeyman , most of the time when helpers thought they should make more an hr. I would give them a task that journeyman would be able to do and they would accept it with their chest pump out ! But as we all know they weren't able to complete it and was smack in the face with the reality of what they are wort . Thinking you know what your worth is shown by the work you do , your bonus is the knowledge you are learning while you are on the job. Good luck , the hardest part of finding a job is finding a home !


If those helpers didn't have their hands in their pocket they wouldn't feel cocky.

I'm a nerd, I weight 130lbs I don't chest pump my bird chest lol
I never once asked for more money. I asked for more responsibility.
I learned from old school friend. My daddy didn't teach me, his daddy did.
Further more I accept that my 3-4 years experience is a dangerous well of knowledge. Being head strong is good only when your using your head.

Where are you that you can afford to let an Assistant "try" to do something?
I'm relocating. There is no room for "try" here in the Tampa Bay area. Do it right first time and if your not sure you better find out or beet feet and hit the street. This is a right to work state. You have the right to work and if your not working out your not working.

"the hardest part of finding a job is finding a home"
F and A brother you said it!

"your bonus is the knowledge you are learning while you are on the job"
There!!!! That is a bullet I will load in my arsenal.
Thank you so very much!


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

plumbkid said:


> Awesome!
> -Tread lightly on number's. Understood. I could easily believe this is a bad idea.
> -Focus on existing skill level and desires. Understood. I can do this.
> I respect your opinion and will rework my strategy.
> ...


Do you drink a lot of red bulls???:blink:
Your ambition and enthusiasm can be contagious. Keep it up! Apprentice/ Plumbers helper... whatever you want to be called does'nt determine what kind of plumber you may turn out to be. Never rule out what the future in this industry might bring. Things change, and you may find yourself wanting to take that next step.

Also, no red bulls before your next interview.:laughing:


----------



## Mathyou (Oct 20, 2011)

I don't know your state laws but without any sort of license you cannot touch plumbing where I am from... it is illegal.

"Helper" or whatever you want to call it, in Illinois you need to hold at an apprentice license to hold people accountable.

You're opinion holds no value until you are committed to the industry... that includes aspiring to get the proper experience, education, and eventual licensing to work in the plumbing industry.


----------



## plumbkid (Jan 3, 2012)

> Do you drink a lot of red bulls???


Nope. I'm naturally high metabolism = high energy.
I can eat a buffet out of business not gain a single pound. Just turn it all into energy. It is a blessing I'm grateful for  Thank you God for that one.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Here in fl you don't need a license to work UNDER a master plumber and or journeyman.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Its to bad your last employer did not sign you up as an apprentice....

The years or part of the years that you put in so far will count towards your apprenticeship

At any interview.... say you would like to further your plumbing career and obtain a plumbing apprenticeship in the future......

..... if you are asked what do you want to gain from this job.... tell them you want long term employment..... and to become a licenced journeyman....


----------



## Mathyou (Oct 20, 2011)

Mississippiplum said:


> Here in fl you don't need a license to work UNDER a master plumber and or journeyman.


Does that mean they can actually install pipe? Or is that just to hand fittings to the journeyman... 

That just seems ridiculous to me, there is no license number behind that person to hold them accountable for there work. What would stop a shop owner from just hiring a bunch of un-licensed hacks and save the cost of hiring actual plumbers.


----------



## Mathyou (Oct 20, 2011)

Also if soldering is the only thing keeping you from wanting to become a plumber I would not worry. Between pex, cpvc, pro-press, and other systems soldering will become a lost art (not that I agree with the trend). Just wait, trying to find someone who can solder next generation will be like trying to find someone who can wipe a lead joint these days.

The industry is trying its hardest to replace the cost of copper pipe and the expense in labor to sweat it.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

Mathyou;231979. What would stop a shop owner from just hiring a bunch of un-licensed hacks and save the cost of hiring actual plumbers.[/QUOTE said:


> Unfortunately not much. In 22 years i've only been asked by an inspector once to show my license.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

89plumbum said:


> Unfortunately not much. In 22 years i've only been asked by an inspector once to show my license.


The only time I have ever pull out my licence is when I renew my master plumbers licence


----------



## Mathyou (Oct 20, 2011)

89plumbum said:


> Unfortunately not much. In 22 years i've only been asked by an inspector once to show my license.


That is unfortunate. Most inspectors I have run into will ask the crew to present licenses the first day they show up on a job... still far too many don't care.

Every time I am asked to present my license I ask the inspector to present his (too many villages hire outside inspection agencies, most are un-licensed). I then thank him for asking plumbers to show they are in fact licensed.


----------



## plumbkid (Jan 3, 2012)

Mathyou said:


> I don't know your state laws but without any sort of license you cannot touch plumbing where I am from... it is illegal.
> 
> "Helper" or whatever you want to call it, in Illinois you need to hold at an apprentice license to hold people accountable.
> 
> You're opinion holds no value until you are committed to the industry... that includes aspiring to get the proper experience, education, and eventual licensing to work in the plumbing industry.


I'm not up on the legalities what so ever but I think the Master Plumber's licence blankets every one under him here in Florida and Georgia? I know there must be a licence plumber on the job.

I've never been asked or forced to licence anything other than heavy machinery. I get drug tested, back ground checked, criminal back ground check but that is it. Since I'm squeaky clean white and nerdy boy I have no problems. /shrug.

I'm jealous now I want an apprentice license. 
Do you flash those like police badges?
"Excuse me Mam I'm Plumber Eric this is my Partner Plumber John we're with the Plumbing Task Force and we are responding to a distress call involving some plumbing in the bathroom. I'm gonna need to ask you a few questions." Oh man the unprofessional fun that could be had in the shop LOL love it!

Whew... learning already.


----------



## plumbkid (Jan 3, 2012)

> Does that mean they can actually install pipe? Or is that just to hand fittings to the journeyman...


I've installed just about everything you can think of inside a Super Center Walmart from water supply to waste to fixtures and even oil supply on my own or loosely supervised. The only thing in my career I was not aloud to do was brazing for oxygen supply in hospitals. Didn't stop me from trien it with scrap though.


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

plumbkid said:


> I'm not up on the legalities what so ever but I think the Master Plumber's licence blankets every one under him here in Florida and Georgia? I know there must be a licence plumber on the job.
> 
> I've never been asked or forced to licence anything other than heavy machinery. I get drug tested, back ground checked, criminal back ground check but that is it. Since I'm squeaky clean white and nerdy boy I have no problems. /shrug.
> 
> ...


 
You scare the Sh*t out of me...lol.


----------



## plumbkid (Jan 3, 2012)

RealCraftsMan said:


> You scare the Sh*t out of me...lol.


Dude! I do plumbing! It my job to drive sh*t down hill.


----------



## Schedule40 (Aug 5, 2010)

Wow. 
Just...wow.


----------



## Mobeoner (Dec 31, 2011)

easy


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

ok,
very intoxicating at the least.
shame you dont come from our neck of the woods as im sure john would invite you for coffee.
just bring your own cup.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

plumbkid;231989[COLOR=red said:


> ]I'm not up on the legalities what so ever but I think the Master Plumber's licence blankets every one under him here in Florida[/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

Here in Alabama if things have not changed ,the apprent is one card the state GIVES you .Thats easy as you get .The rest you have to work and study.


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

plumbkid said:


> Dude! I do plumbing! It my job to drive sh*t down hill.


It's not your job to push Sh** down hill. As a plumber it's your job to pump it up hill when needed.:thumbup:


----------

